# online trims



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

Curious where others purchase recessed lighting supplies. I'm looking for par 30 6" gimbals. 27.00 down to 12.00 by brands I'm not familiar with. Would like to save money but don't want junk either.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you don't like supply house prices, how about Lowe's and Home Depot? As long as it's a brand-name like Juno, Halo, Progress, Lithonia, etc, it won't suck.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't buy any of the off brands even if they're from the wholesaler. That pretty much rules out most online sources that sell the generic stuff.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Why PAR30? I for the most part haven't installed PAR or R lamps with traditional trims in years. Fixed LED trims are the way to go. Something like this should work for you
https://www.amazon.com/Hyperikon-Rotatable-Downlight-Compatible-Replacement/dp/B01FH2K69K
If you don't need the look of a PAR lamp, there are better looking similar trims available with frosted lenses. This one is a name brand if the off brand stuff scares you
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Halo-65-Wa...Fits-Housing-Diameter-5-in-or-6-in/1000578221https://www.lowes.com/pd/Halo-65-Wa...Fits-Housing-Diameter-5-in-or-6-in/1000578221


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

thank you for ur replies, yea, I was thinking trims and par bulbs in case one of the retros goes bad in a year, might not find an exact match they improve or change them so often. Although I do like the retrofits. also, I usually am replacing 75w par bulbs which are 920 lumans if I remember correctly. That halo retro is only 650 lumans I think. Also, I usually overthink the little things too much. LOL


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

They have every imaginable configuration under the sun. Here is a Halo 1200 lumen LED unit.

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...spec_sheets/halo-rl56-1200-td518244en-sss.pdf

I've been installing the Halo LED units since they began making them, have had zero warranty issues with them. Lithonia, I have had a few issues, but that even ended up being a dimmer compatibility problem.


----------



## warrenmanne (Aug 25, 2018)

Im also all in on the halo retrofits. I haven't had any problems with them, and have been using them for a few years now. Thay put out good light, and dont buzz when dimmed. The price has also gone down a lot. I pay about $10 for a 6" LED trim kit at my supply house

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

